# Serious issues with Catalyst 5.1/9600 pro



## sHARD>> (Jan 21, 2005)

I just put a nice ATI Silencer 2 on my Radeon 9600 pro (using Arctic Silver 5), and upgraded to the latest drivers (Catalyst 5.1). I had not bothered using ATITool (didn't want to work the card hard until I got the Silencer on it) yet. However, now, ATITool detects an insane ammount of artifacts (and indeed, I see a lot of artifacts) even at default card speed. This may lead you to believe that I installed the Silencer wrong, but here is the interesting thing: it is the RAM that is having issues. If I underclock in by 20MHz, the artifacts dissapear. But yesterday after some messing around, I got ATITool to stop having the artifacts again! I restart, and lo-and-behold, they are back again. Sounds like an issue in ATITool to me. Any clues? (I also tried 0.24 beta 1 with no improvement). Oh, and games work fine, no artifacts at any core speed up to 496Mhz, and RAM in games can hit 330MHz with no errors (hopefully it will be higher once the Arctic Sivler 5 gets a little older).

Thanks.

EDIT: Oh, and I do have the stuttering problems others described, but since I have a Logitech mouse, I am going to assume that is the problem (with stuttering). No clue about artifacts though.


----------



## mr.brikau (Jan 26, 2005)

i don't like using those new catalyst drivers, im still sticking with my 4.9 driver


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 26, 2005)

Well just realise that the Arctic Silencer is just cooling the Core not the Memory and heat  is just as much an issue with the Memory


----------



## sHARD>> (Jan 29, 2005)

INSTG8R said:
			
		

> Well just realise that the Arctic Silencer is just cooling the Core not the Memory and heat  is just as much an issue with the Memory



It's definately cooling the memory, there are heat syncs on all the RAM chips.


----------

